# Warriors of Doom (Recruitment)



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Prologue:

There are many great mysteries facing the Imperium of Man, but one of the biggest is the fate of the Fire Hawks Chapter. Long ago the entire Chapter set off for battle against the malicious Dark Eldar, but sadly they never emerged from the Warp, presumed destroyed the Imperium mourned the loss of a noble Astartes Chapter and the Bell of Lost Souls tolled a thousand times, once for each loyal Fire Hawk. Little did the Imperium know.. the Fire Hawks still live.

Now called the Legion of the Damned they number less then a few hundred Astartes, all dying from a warp affliction, and are waging a war upon the Emperor's enemies, using the Emperor's Tarot to divine where to strike and when. This gives them the appearance of being in the right place at the right time. To die in service to the Emperor is all they ask as their bodies rot and decay even while they live. The Legion of the Damned will die, but they will die fighting for the Emperor and that is what matters.

Divining the Emperor's Tarot has led the Legion into the Sucoura Sub-Sector where the Legion intended to destroy a massive WAAAGH! that is fighting its way towards Armageddon to join Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka's WAAAGH! and is overunning the Imperial Guard defenders, even with their Salamander allies. If this new WAAAGH! is allowed to reach Armageddon it will outflank the Imperials and provide the catalyst for an Ork victory, but along the way the Legion has discovered a Chaos Space Marine stronghold, of the foul Alpha Legion. Refusing to suffer the existence of these traitors, and knowing that if they are allowed to amass they will overrun the system after the Orks are finished with it or they are beaten back the Legion knows that both enemies require their attention. The majority of the Legion will head to deal with the WAAAGH! while a single squad of Damned Legionaries will land on the planet Namraus and destroy the Alpha Legion base. If they survive their transport will be able to ferry them back to rejoin their legion, and continue their war, and if they die.. then they die for the Emperor.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok this is a brand new RP ive come up with. I'd like to get anywhere between 4-7 members but ill allow up to 10 maximum. Basically you are an Astartes of the Legion of the Damned, and part of the strike team sent to destroy the Alpha Legion base. Since the Legion of the Damned is flexible you may have whatever weapons from the Space Marine Armoury and armour designs you like, the armour must be black though. There are no official ranks in the Legion anymore so all are equal but they still defer to Battle-brothers of senior experience when the path is not clear, though everyone does get a say.

Here are a few rules:

This is set in 999.M41, the Fire Hawks went missing in the Warp at 983.M41, so its only been 16 years. Your ages should reflect this, you can have spent as much time as you want as a Fire Hawk but you have only been a Damned Legionare for 16 years.

There are no leaders anymore. The Legion of the Damned did away with them. There are only Battle-Brothers now, although squads usually have a senior battle-brother who relays orders and gives orders when situations change. The usual tactic is to steamroller the enemy with a solid advance but in this rp we will be using some different tactics.

Damned Legionares do not speak in battle, at least during battle. For the RP we will be communing before battle through the vox-networks of our helmets and I will give private orders over the vox when necessary, but the enemy will be unable to hear them. They are also more psychically aware of events around themselves, therefore you will instinctively know what your battle-brothers are doing and why they are doing it, so you can react accordingly. If events demand it my character will give short orders over the vox though.

And also im afraid that since the Legion of the Damned do not restock and gain new supplies that having Errant armour is not possible for them. Aquila armour is perfectly alright and anything below but Errant is not, and every marine has Artificer armour in a sense, since the armours are custom designed at least exteriorly. As for weapons please stick to authorized ones, im fine with Power Weapons and other special variants but lets keep the unique weapons down to a minimum please.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Space_Marine_Armoury - You may choose whatever weaponry you like from this armoury only. If you want a unique weapon run it by me first and ill decide whether or not its acceptable.

Once we have a decent number of people then ill start the RP, its going to be good :grin:.

Name: (Your name.)
Age: (Your age. You would have only been a Damned Legionare for a few decades.)
Appearance: (Armour must be black. Other then that decorate it with whatever you like. Also no healthy looking characters, remember your sick and dying.)
Personality: (What your character is like. How do they feel about the Damned Legionares situation, how do they feel about their impending deaths.)
Background: (Go deep. Add what you were as a Fire Hawk, not just as a Damned Legionare.)
Weapons: (Choose whatever you like. No limits on choices from the Space Marine armoury but be sensible with numbers.)
Equipment: (Again whatever you like.)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Aleksandros
Age: 300 years
Appearance: Aleksandros wears the armour of a Chaplain only altered. It is marked with bones on every joint, the arms and legs having multiple straight bones that go up their full lengths while his gauntlets have hand bones on them, and his chest has a rib cage across its surface, and his back as a spine straight down it. His helmet appears like a full skull with blacked out eyes, taking up the whole helmet. Underneath his helmet his skin is pale and grey, his eyes are rimmed with black and in sunken pits giving him a tired appearance, ironically appropriate, and his hair is cropped and a paling brown with patches of grey.
Personality: Aleksandros is quite bitter about the Great Curse, believing the Emperor had forsaken them and for no good reason. As such his fellow Legionares know never to discuss the curse around him or to ask him about his problems. He claims to still believe but his faith is shaken quite badly, which being bad for a battle-brother is even worse for a Chaplain. Aleksandros is fervent in battle, although never speaking, but constantly trying to drive his fellow Legionares with inspiring presence and displays of martial might, although whether or not it works is anyone's guess. He still tries to minister to his battle-brothers, helping them with their crisis' and any fears they may have, and leading the daily prayers to the Emperor. He is solemn and taciturn, keeping to himself when not ministering to other battle-brothers and usually trying to make sense of the Fire Hawk's unfair fate.
Background: Aleksandros was a gang leader in Zhoros who, unlike many, sought out the Fire Hawks to join up. He proved himself in many trials of skill and purity and was accepted after a harrowing series of gladiator fights against fellow gangers. He started as part of an Assault squad and was noted for his fervour in battle, always rallying his brothers and leading chants to the Emperor in battle. It was not long before he was recruited as a Chaplain and given an official role. He proved himself in many battles and was noted for having an unbreakable faith until the fated Warp jump and Great Curse. After this his faith was crippled, and many Battle-brothers noticed this but any who attempted to help Aleksandros were rebuffed, once even rebuffed violently. Since ranks have been removed Aleksandros is no longer officially a Chaplain but he still performs his duties to keep his brothers faith strong, and attempting to salvage his own broken faith.
Weapons: Aleksandros still wields his Crozius Arcanum only it has been altered, rather then an Aquila at its tip it now has a leering skull with that glows, and an ornate Bolt Pistol with a skull at the firing point and bones across its surface. He also carries a Bolter across his back with the same design as the pistol.
Equipment: Aleksandros carries Frag and Krak grenades as well as some light medical equipment to aid his squad.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Name: Kai Enzeil

Age: about 150 years

Appearance: Jet black armour, it is covered in flame symbols and the chest has a rib-cage on it. He has an extra add on to his helmet to help him breath anywhere at all, even in situations that would normally cause other rebreathers to be ineffective

Personality: You know how much salamanders love fire? Well Kai loves it more than the whole chapter put together. He never misses a chance to set something alight and his first answer to everything is of course. Burn it. He is a very fun loving marine and loves being in the thick of the fight. He never did have any regard for his own saftey and even less so now that he is a walking corpse. Although in contrast to his fiery personality he does not have a fiery temper and is very much uncaring of what people say or do and has never memorably been seen angry.

Background: He had joined the Fire Hawks because of the name, non surprisingly. He was in a vanguard veteran squad and armed with a power fist and plasma pistol. However his love for fire led him to finding a spare flamer in the warehouse and using his knowledge of weaponry which he had learned from a techpriest while assisting the Imperial Guard on an Ork invaded world, he built the flamer into the palm of the powerfist to be able to use as he wished. Being only his 10th mission he was sent to fight the Dark Eldar and purge the Xeno Filth but he had never returned. And so now he lives his life to die in the flames of the emperors glory.

Weapons: Power fist with built in flamer (much like Horun Blackhearts one), Plasma pistol.

Equipment: Articifer Armour, 2 Melta-bombs, extra re-breather helmet add on and a digi-laser in his right index finger.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Karnox said:


> WIP save me a spot
> 
> Name: Kai Enzeil
> Age: about 50 years
> ...


Alright accepted. But fuel isn't required, and the limited number of melta bombs is nice but unnecessary. I would also suggest getting rid of the Meltagun as no Marine can carry that much weaponry, but if you want to then you can keep it.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Name: Lukas Grey

Age: Unknown (seems younger than the others in the group but has stopped counting)

Appearance: His corpse like form encased in jet black Mk 7 Aquila. Having stripped off his jump pack Chains drape him from collar bone to collar bone over a white imperial eagle that still marks his chest the centerpiece being the skeletal skull of a hawk. Flames rimming his shoulder pads, the ankles joints and his knee pads have been molded into two large skulls. The face mask of his helmet having been painted a bleached bone color. 

Personality: The warp-sickness has driven him like the others of the damned mad. His duty to the Emperor and the imperial cause is all that holds him together. His style of combat reflects the chaos of his warped mind he is a hurricane of glinting and goring chainsword. A swirling torrent guided by the Emperors shining light and hellbent on breaking the enemy. 

Background: An assault marine of the Fire Hawks he always found himself in the thickest of combat and preferring that way. Never hesitating to launch himself headlong into the enemy. His headstrong nature often sinking him over his head but always seeming to fight his way out hungry to break another enemy unit. 

Weapons: Dual chainswords.

Equipment: Mk 7 Aquila armor.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Gorechild said:


> Just posting this up to hopefully save a spot while i work out the rest of the character.
> 
> Name: Lukas Grey
> 
> ...


All right, accepted. But please try to get some details worked out beforehand.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Weapons: (Choose whatever you like. No limits.)


Might I be so bold then to suggest that you make up your mind Lord of the Night?

No limits would mean just that, no limits on what you can have, so a powerfist, with built in heavy flamer, plasma pistol, and meltagun could hardly be unreasonable with no limits.

Why no limits though? From what I've seen the Legion of the Damned carry similar gear to normal marines, why now does this group get everything and anything? Must everyone stand out here?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Might I be so bold then to suggest that you make up your mind Lord of the Night?
> 
> No limits would mean just that, no limits on what you can have, so a powerfist, with built in heavy flamer, plasma pistol, and meltagun could hardly be unreasonable with no limits.
> 
> Why no limits though? From what I've seen the Legion of the Damned carry similar gear to normal marines, why now does this group get everything and anything? Must everyone stand out here?


By no limits I meant there is no limit to what weapons you may choose, not the number. The Legion of the Damned do carry similar gear but their numbers are vastly diminished, therefore lots of weapon choices for each marine. If they want they can carry the basic chainsword and bolt pistol combo or they can go for a heavy bolter, or a meltagun. And I never said he HAD to change his weapons, he could keep the melta slung across his back. Its just a suggestion since his Power Fist/Heavy Flamer will cover the same area.

But in terms of numbers I dont want to see marines with 4 weapons at the same time. For example my character will be carrying a Crozius Arcanum, a Bolter and a Bolt Pistol. An ideal combination.

Sorry if I was unclear.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Name: Warren Centon
Age: 164
Appearance: As with all members of the Legion his armour is black with flame markings across it. He does not adorn his armour with any further marking prefering to bring fear to his enemy with the his armours hellish appereance than reminding himself of his doomed existence.
Personality: Like all members of the Legion he is tortured by his inevitable fate, he is fiercely loyal to the Imperium, but not the Emperor. He believes that the duty of the Space Marines is protecting the Imperium and has doubts as to whether the Emperor represents the Imperiums goals or just his own. He only angers when Marines fail to act as such and is usually cautious and patient.
Background: Warren was born on Zhoros and in his youth was in a small criminal gang. This gang, along with many others, was hunted down by the Fire Hawks and forced to recruit to the chapter. Rising through the ranks of the Fire Hawks it became clear he had a talent for sniping. He was granted the honour of wearing Power Armour and the task of training the scouts of the Chapter. In battle he had the roll of leading one or several scout squads into battle. However when the great curse washed over the Legion his students were among the first to perish. Now he is a battlefield sniper using a Needler Sniper Rifle.
Weapons: Needler Sniper Rifle, Bolt Pistol, Chainsword
Equipment: Mark VII Aquilla Armour, Meltabombs, Auspex


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Name: Cainius Cruxul

Age: unknown but believed to be at least 400 

Appearance: Wears the black armour of the Legion, with a flame trim around his shoulder plates, Cainius armour is covered with elevated death runes, each of which signifying one of the original damned legionnaires the brightness of these runes depends on how close to death each surviving legionnaire is, the rune will stop glowing when the legionnaire it signifies dies or is killed, Cainius knows who each rune represents and therefore is the first to know when his battle brothers die, Cainius never removes his helmet 

Personality: A very level headed character even considering his impending death, his temper is fierce and if he unleashes it there is not a force in the known universe that would stop him, this makes Cainius a very feared and respected character

Background: Having been a once well known captain of the Fire Hawks, Cainius still serves to the best of his ability for the Imprerium, he may not be remembered as he once was but he still fights with unerring honour and courage for the imperium.

Cainius was afflicted with ever changing scars and boils on his face when he was in the warp and still to this day wakes up in hot sweats screaming his ex-comrades names, his entire company was lost to the Dark Eldar and he has sworn vengeace against them and all other enemies of the Imperium 

Weapons: carries a melta gun and carries a power staff that was made incorporating the scraps of his old fire hawks power staff, this staff bears the same runic markings as the rest of his armour 

Equipment: Artificer armour, Melta bombs


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Not wanting to appear rude, but as a side note to darkreever if the Legion was only sending one squad to the Alpha Legion planet, they would probably be elite and well-equipped...just my idea on the situation.:grin:

Moving on... my character, I hope he's ok.

Name: Moriar Carnavaron

Age: Around 70 years of age.

Appearance: Jet black armour, with crimson flames incorperated onto the edges. His helmet has the goulish visage of a skull, and his gauntlets are like sharpened claws. (But small claws, not lightning claws or anything!) 

Personality: Moriar believes that he was given the warp-sickness as a punishment from the Emperor for failing to perform to his highest capabilites, and so has lost any humanity he once had. He now focuses entirely on his mission, enemy by enemy, point by point, planet by planet, untill all of the Emperor's enemies are destroyed. He is implacable in battle, and outside battle seldom speaks, except when it concerns another mission.

Background: As a Fire Hawk, Moriar saw the universe as his oyster. he was incredibly proud to be chosen to become an Astartes, and bore his pride well. He was a fierce warrior in battle, and a compassionate friend in peacetime. That all changed. When he became a Damned Legionaire, he saw what had happened for what it truly was: a punishment for not fighting with enough zeal, not focusing on the task, being distracted by petty comradeship and compassion. Now he fights with the goal of impossible redemption; he reasons that he may as well attempt to restore some of his lost honour before he dies. He has fought a few times with the Legion of the Damned, and every time he has stood fast in the face of impossible odds.

Weapons: Bears the weapon Redeemer, his power sword. It has an ornate hilt, and crackles with seething energy; technology now lost to the Imperium. Moriar also wields a bolt pistol.

Equipment: Due to arming difficulties at the time when he was a Fire Hawk, Moriar's armour incorperates a basic Mk VI Corvus pattern, but integrates a Mk V Heresy helmet (modified to appear skull-like, and coloured black) and a Mk VII Aquila back-pack.



EDIT: Edited out all the defining characterful elements...


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

*Name:* Tarjus Crall

*Age:* 163

*Appearance:* Like the majority of Damned Legionnaires Tarjus' army is primarily black, occasionally adorned with flames; these are located along the entirety of his left leg. Also, as decoration, Tarjus has a selection of bones across his chest, like an external ribcage. Naturally, these are just formed from ceramite, and are not collected from corpses.

*Personality:* As with other Space Marines, Tarjus praises the Emperor more as a great warrior, rather than a god. Usually, he is a calm-minded and loyal Marine who follows orders without question. Always keeping his moral views reserved within himself, he isn't an openly emotional person. However, when in the heat of battle he can become slightly more reckless as he lets out his passion through his fighting fury and the ensuing violence.

*Background:* Tarjus was from the same criminal gang as Warren. Both of them, along with their comrades, were recruited by the Fire Hawks for their notorious deeds and skills. They all showed promise, but slowly the group has deteriorated to the point were only Tarjus and Warren remain. Together they remain vigilant, and their co-ordination in combat is near-flawless.

*Weaponry:* Meltagun. Bolt Pistol. Close-Combat Knife.

*Equipment:* MKV Heresy Armour. Frag Grenades.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Farseer you say your character rarely speaks outside of battle but the legion are known to not speak in battle, they fight silently. I just thought I would say because the wording implies he speaks a bit in battle.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, the wording is a bit dodgy, I meant he doesn't speak at all in battle, and he very rarely speaks even outside of battle. On that note, do they communicate telepathically? How do they co-ordinate their attacks? Being unable to speak would make rping difficult, unless they can speak telepathically.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

They do not coordinate attacks, they use their enhanced strength to basically steamroll an enemy, though I would suggest telepathic communication will be neccassary for the RP. And I would seriously suggest you lay down some ground rules for the characters, So far we have two sets of artificer armour, a man with three huge weapons and a captain despite the fact almost all the leadership of the legion was killed by the disease. Furthermore we have a 50 year old and a 70 year old. If the legion have been around for a few centuries then at best those characters where elevated to space marines in the fire hawks at around 20 and 40, it is just unreal. Basically Lord you have serious power gaming issuehere, and unfortunately some players who appear to have a very sketchy knowledge of the Legion of the Damned.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Zondarian said:


> They do not coordinate attacks, they use their enhanced strength to basically steamroll an enemy, though I would suggest telepathic communication will be neccassary for the RP. And I would seriously suggest you lay down some ground rules for the characters, So far we have two sets of artificer armour, a man with three huge weapons and a captain despite the fact almost all the leadership of the legion was killed by the disease. Furthermore we have a 50 year old and a 70 year old. If the legion have been around for a few centuries then at best those characters where elevated to space marines in the fire hawks at around 20 and 40, it is just unreal. Basically Lord you have serious power gaming issuehere, and unfortunately some players who appear to have a very sketchy knowledge of the Legion of the Damned.


Agreed. Heres a few additions.

This is set in 999.M41, the Fire Hawks went missing in the Warp at 983.M41, so its only been 16 years. Your ages should reflect this, you can have spent as much time as you want as a Fire Hawk but you have only been a Damned Legionare for 16 years.

There are no leaders anymore. The Legion of the Damned did away with them. There are only Battle-Brothers now, although squads usually have a senior battle-brother who relays orders and gives orders when situations change. The usual tactic is to steamroller the enemy with a solid advance but in this rp we will be using different tactics.

Damned Legionares do not speak in battle, at least during battle. For the RP we will be communing before battle through the vox-networks of our helmets and I will give private orders over the vox when necessary, but the enemy will be unable to hear them. They are also more psychically aware of events around you, therefore you will know what your battle-brothers are doing and why they are doing it, so you can react accordingly. If events demand if my character will give short orders over the vox though.

And also im afraid that since the Legion of the Damned do not restock and gain new supplies that having Errant armour is not possible for them. Aquila armour is perfectly and anything below but Errant is not, and every marine has Artificer armour in a sense, since the armours are custom designed at least exteriorly.

Please alter your characters to reflect this.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Weapons: Bears the weapon Redeemer, his power sword. It has an ornate hilt, and crackles with seething energy; technology now lost to the Imperium. Moriar also weilds a wrist-mounted flamer attached to his gauntlet, so that he may fight with both hands on his blade when needed and still be able to burn his enemies.


How much exactly did you intend to make your character completely overkill? I understand that LotK hasn't been at all precise, and has allowed room for Godmodding, but that doesn't mean you should. A wrist-mounted Flamer is unsuitable. For a start, they're bigger than Storm Bolters, and to have one of those mounted on a Gauntlet you have to be a Terminator. Please, have some common sense.

I could go on a huge rant, particularly with heartslayer's post, but it really isn't my place. Darkreever and Zondarian have both made their feelings clear, and I have too now. Lord of the Night, you really to define your restrictions more clearly, because until you do all these proposterous applications are viable.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well ive gone over each character and ill say what im unhappy with.

Zondarian: Your character is fine the way he is. I see no flaws.

Heartslayer: No Captains exist anymore, your character could have been a captain in the Fire Hawks but he isnt a captain anymore. All Damned Legionares are equal. According to the info on LotD only most of the Chapter officers were killed so I will allow your character to have been a captain once but not anymore. You'll have to get rid of your Force Staff, only Librarians could use those, and im afraid the death runes will have to go. The Damned Legionares do not alter their skin in anyway since it wouldn't last, and they are fearsome enough. A Power Fist is fine but I would make the storm bolter a seperate weapon.

Farseer Darvaleth: Ive never heard of wrist-mounted flamethrowers. I dont believe they exist for any factions. You'll have to lose that, and the Errant helmet. I dont think they'd need binoculars either since their helmets are better then any binoculars out there.

Broken: Your character is fine as he is. I see no flaws.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Iv edited my character if there are any issues with it i will gladly update him again. Im iffy as far as the age of space marines if someone could point me in the right direction it would be helpful.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Gorechild said:


> Iv edited my character if there are any issues with it i will gladly update him again. Im iffy as far as the age of space marines if someone could point me in the right direction it would be helpful.


Gorechild: Your character is fine the way he is. I see no flaws.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay changed and finished my profile.
I got rid of the melta-gun, I agree it is a bit much, and changed the heavy-flamer to a regular flamer and explained why he has a built in one. Also added digital weapons, who knows, they might come in handy (hehe, get it, "in handy" :grin

so yeah, let me know if I need to change anything thanks.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Karnox said:


> Okay changed and finished my profile.
> I got rid of the melta-gun, I agree it is a bit much, and changed the heavy-flamer to a regular flamer. Also added digital weapons, who knows, they might come in handy (hehe, get it, "in handy" :grin
> 
> so yeah, let me know if I need to change anything thanks.


Karnox: I dont believe that Space Marines use digital weapons. If you can cite me an example of Astartes using digital weapons then ill allow it but no more then one digital weapon. Other then that its fine.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Have edited out the force staff and changed the weapons in general but the runes are on my armour not skin so I'm not sure if u'd still want tht editing ... And I never said I still was a captain I said I was once a captain in the fire hawks


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Is it not in the space marine armory in the codex? It describes a digital weapon as a small laser built into his finger or the such

oh wait, its only in the Daemonhunters codex, but yeah its a tiny laser in his finger. But I'll get rid of it anyway.
Sorry, I'm not too familiar with the spacemarine codex, I dont collect them myself, so sorry for any insolence in advance ^^;


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

When looking to cite a source of a space marine with digital weapons, captain Tycho of Blood Angels third company is perfect. Tycho has digi-lasers built into his left gauntlet, and what are digi-lasers if not digital weapons?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

heartslayer said:


> Have edited out the force staff and changed the weapons in general but the runes are on my armour not skin so I'm not sure if u'd still want tht editing ... And I never said I still was a captain I said I was once a captain in the fire hawks


Ah then my mistake. You can keep the runes.



Karnox said:


> Is it not in the space marine armory in the codex? It describes a digital weapon as a small laser built into his finger or the such
> 
> oh wait, its only in the Daemonhunters codex, but yeah its a tiny laser in his finger. But I'll get rid of it anyway.
> Sorry, I'm not too familiar with the spacemarine codex, I dont collect them myself, so sorry for any insolence in advance ^^;


Never mind. Darkreever has provided a good example, ill allow you to have digi-lasers if you want.



darkreever said:


> When looking to cite a source of a space marine with digital weapons, captain Tycho of Blood Angels third company is perfect. Tycho has digi-lasers built into his left gauntlet, and what are digi-lasers if not digital weapons?


Huh, I did not know that. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay, unless all this bullshit gets sorted out, I'm dropping this Roleplay. LotN, you need to make the allowances for weaponry much more restricted and stop people from powergaming. Although, it essentially isn't their fault considering you're basically allowing everything; judging by your first post. It's no good if you say people can take any weaponry they want, and then decide if they actually can once they've posted. Cut down the idiotic Godmodding with the insane weaponry and equipment, or lead a failure of a Roleplay: your choice.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I was unclear on what I meant in the first post Broken. By no limits I meant there are no limits on your choices, WITHIN the Space marine armoury. So for things like Digital weapons I require proof that Space Marines have access to those.

Your choices are whatever is in this list..

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Space_Marine_Armoury

If you want a unique weapon like Karnox's Power Fist with a built in flamer then thats acceptable, but it must make sense. I could see a Power Fist having a smaller flamer like a Dreadnoughts. But things like Plasma Pistol with a built in Meltagun, wild example, are not acceptable since its not possible.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright if everyone is happy with their characters then we will start this RP tomorrow at 8pm GMT. This will give everyone 24 more hours to join if they wish.

As for those of you who have joined.. tomorrow :grin:. And thanks for signing up.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I reckon this looks good, I'll be making a character sheet soon

...If theres any room still in the RP?


----------



## Heresy Lexicon (Mar 3, 2010)

Id like to as well. Is there any prior source of knowlege on the Legion?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

There is room for the both of you. Ill give you a few hours to work out your characters.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Legion_of_the_Damned - That is all the information you will need.


----------



## high marshall kyle (Jun 26, 2009)

mind if i join in


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Post your character details and ill decide. Just remember to read the first post for the rules on character creation.


----------



## high marshall kyle (Jun 26, 2009)

i have been watching this thread for a bit before hand


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright then. Post your character details, can't accept you before that.


----------



## Heresy Lexicon (Mar 3, 2010)

Heresy Lexicon said:


> Id like to as well. Is there any prior source of knowlege on the Legion?


This is just a quck summary that ill redo when I'm home. I hate typing on my phone. . . (He wields a standard pistol, and I'm gonna grab a melee weapon off the armory as well)

Name: Seiphane 

Age: 34

Appearance: Large, bulky, and bald. His skin is twisted like the rest of the Legion.

Personality: Stubborn, and sometimes cocky. He's a protective squadmate, despite these qualities. 

Background: He's never said much about where he is from, only boasting of his battles. Seiphane is very stubborn soldier. He stayed alive in his own way, only still in service for his skillful close combat techniques. Now, even as the Legion dies from the corrupting warp powers, Seiphane refuses to accept this. This curse can only be a new strength, he says.

Weapons: Storm shield & a power fist. 

Equipment: w/e is the regular armor for the legion


----------



## high marshall kyle (Jun 26, 2009)

Name: Kotaro Muto 
Age: unknown even to the brothers who served with him. But he is thought to be one of the oldest of the decimated legion.
Appearance: his black terminator armour with a orange trim covered with the mutated blood and bones of his elder enemies, his left arm from elbow is melted and deformed from the warp energy from a dieing farseer was deflected by his storm shield that is now moulded to his hand, the rest of his armour and face is covered with red scratched marks of the fallen men in his service as a brother sergeant on the elder craft world. 
Personality: A withdrawn character who is a legionary adviser as he is widely on most battlefields tactics and surgery. The punishment of this life for his mistakes as a first company sergeant and not being good enough to rest with his noble brothers of his squad, this causes a righteous fury on the battlefield as he seeks his death.
Background: after being initiated as one of the best in the group, he was thrown into a horrific campaign where the ork waaghh was of considerable size. After seeing his first ork decapitated by the company captain he followed him into the fray. In the hours of gruesome hand to hand combat it became apparent that the squad and its standard had been trapped by 100’s of Orks and no support available for hours the fight looked bleak as he watched each hero fall until their was only 8 left and ammo running low they resorted to using anything they can find. The final hour of the battle has become part of legend as the one survivor found crawling out of the carcasses was a battered initiate smeared with blood carrying his captain and his standard onto the ship. After years of training and served as an apothecary but fate thought otherwise and through gruesome campaigns and failure in his duty as an apothecary he rose to become part of the first company carrying a pistol that has only had 10 shots in it one for each member of his squad who died that day and only when the final shot is fired will he find his rest. 
Weapons: thunder hammer, storm shield


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

A terminator? A thunder hammer AND a power sword? A sergeant of the first company? I know it's not my place to say, but this guy will just outshine us all, we may as well just send him to the planet by himself. Why not say he is a Librarian, has an Iron Halo, perhaps a couple of vortex grenades? And isn't black with gold lining Black Legion colours?

EDIT: How would one "destroy" the eldar webway?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Marshall Kyle that character is unacceptable for the reasons I have PMed you about. And also I asked you to keep it in PMs. Do not reply to this post, only reply to my PM.

And I know Darvaleth, I know. I would like one Terminator present, kind of a heavy support and brute for the squad.

And im sorry this did not start last night, but I got Final Fantasy XIII last night and lost track of pretty much everything. Once the few people who have asked me have worked out characters this RP will start.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I know I didn't ask, but if you'll have me, I'd like to join! Here's my character just in case.

Name: Thantos Darena
Age: 100
Appearance: Old in his apperance, looks several hundred years old. Skin is obviously decayed and damaged like the rest of his legion's. His armour however, is very peculiar. It has bones on the hands, feet and the head, but the lower shins guards, shoulder guards and his chest seem to support flames. These are not only images of flames, but they are actual flames which are unable to be put out. They are harmless to him and his other brothers, but the sticky green fire seem to be able to burn through even the thickest of enemy armour. These flames seem to be linked to his emotions, and when he is calm, they shrink, but in the heat of battle or moments of extreme rage, they grow into bellowing infernos. The strangest part of his whole armour. Similar in composition to a chaplin's death mask, it appears to be a giant bird skull. However, where the teeth separate there is another sickly green fire which Thantos uses as a form of flamer, breathing the firey death into his enemies as he screeches towards them.
Personality: Compared to the rest of the legion, Thanotos is quite open and talkative, out of battle. He holds the belief that the legion is being tested by the Emperor to prove their metal. If they can perform great enough deeds, the Emperor will heal them and remake them in his image as one of the greatest chapters ever! Because of this, he is not willing to die, believing that he can redeem himself and his legion, but still performs suicidal deeds in order to try and receive redemption.A vicious fighter, and has nothing but utter contempt towards the enemies of the Imperium, so will never spare even one.
Background: One of the youngest in the 1st company, Thantos was a Vanguard veteran. Whilst he was capable as a devastator and a tactical marine, he always excelled at hand-to-hand combat. Him and his squad were responsible for the death of the Ork warlord Bigarmz Bloodspillur. When the Fire Hawks were lost in the warp storm, Thantos, his squad and 10 tactical marines were trapped in a section of one of the ships where there had been a breach in the gellar field. After 12 hours, the gellar field was repaired, and 72 hours after that, some of his brothers managed to break though into his section of the ship. They all expected heavy fighting, but were surprised to find only and eerie silence. As they carefully patrolled every hallway, purging the few daemons they came across As they entered the hangar, they found Thantos defending the bodies of all the other defenders, who had all perished. But Thantos was not unscathed. He had aged, a good hundred years in a few days, and the fires that still burn on his armour were tiny green glowing embers. His armour had been scorched black, and his face told of the unimaginable horrors he had witnessed. His story of events were that several daemons of Tzeentch had broken through, including a Greater daemon. It lanced out with foul warp fire, and killed several of his brothers. Enraged by this, he charged at it. However, it picked him up with contemptuous ease and spoke to him _"Are you scared to die, pathetic servant of a false God"_ to which he responded "The Emperor protects". The creature snarled and blasted him with warp fire. However, instead of incinerating him, it melded with his armour and burnt the daemon. They then engaged in a titanic battle, the Lord of Change using foul fell powers, and Thantos using the Emperor's richeous fury. Because it was pre-occupied, the rest of the Astartes were able to banish the foul daemon back to the warp. After extensive testing for taint of corruption, and none being found, he rejoined his brothers who were at first afraid of him and the sickly green flames on his armour and helmet. However, those who have witnessed him in battle cannot deny his loyalty to the Emperor, for he is more religious in the slaughter of his enemies that almost any other marine.
Weapons: Aquila armour pair of lightning claws and a flamer (the ball of flame in his helmet)
Equipment: melta bombs, frag grenades and a jump pack.

Hope this is ok and/or not to late!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

That is quite alright Deus but ill have to ask you to lose the Errant Armour. The 1st founding chapters barely have any suits of that, a 21st founding chapter that has been missing for several decades wouldn't even have a single helmet.

All right im going to go over the characters briefly. So far we have.

Lord of the Night (Myself)
Karnox
Gorechild
Zondarian
Heartslayer
Heresy Lexicon
Farseer Darvaleth
Warpspawned
High Marshall Kyle
Deus Mortis

Alright we are filled up. *No more entries please*. At the moment I am discussing characters with Warpspawned and going over his request, once I have decided on it I will start work on the first post.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Opps, sorry, I though that was the only armour we had. Opps  I'll change it.

There you go, I've edited it 

No need to doublepost when you have an edit button. - darkreever


----------



## Heresy Lexicon (Mar 3, 2010)

Er, did you forget me, or was I not accepted? Cause I was in before Deus and High Marshall.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh sorry. I forgot you. There edited.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

So high marshall kyle is gonna be a terminator? Why can he not be brutish and strong WITHOUT obscene armour? Cause in that case, I'll just go get some terminator armour as well :threaten:

EDIT:Ok, ok... but if they start absorbing battle-cannon shots and feeling nothing, before running up and punching the tank that shot them into a billion pieces, I will say four words only. (Guess which they are...)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I never said Terminator armour was banned, High Marshall Kyle will be carrying the heavy weapons of the squad. And will be carrying all our breaching equipment.

Just please dont go and edit your characters. Kyle asked me to make an exception for him and ive agreed because his character is interesting, despite some flaws. 

And also WarpSpawned will be posting his character soon, *do not* complain about it. He asked me personally about it, and after giving me an amazing bio and well-rounded character I have allowed his request on the grounds that his character is not in anyway overpowered, will allow me to add to the story in new ways, and will provide an interesting character for the team.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, if you're allowing WarpSpawned to have a Dreadnought - that's right, he asked me to look over it for him - then I'm out of here. I was a bit worried about joining this Roleplay anyway, but I'll keep my reasons reserved. Enjoy it, but this is insane.

Good luck Zond, you're going to need it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

How exactly is it insane?, a Dreadnought character will allow me to add enemy vehicles into the combat and opens up new options.

But fine its your loss.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

=___= 
A dreadnaught? Sure why not have a titan to boot, I mean heck if I knew we could be dreadnaughts with a good enough Bio I would have written you a short story, I mean terminators are bad enough, but understandable... but a dreadnaught?


----------



## high marshall kyle (Jun 26, 2009)

whoop whoop another challenge then and farseer calm down i can only do some things and dead slow in comparison to you


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Umm, ok, how exactly would a Legion of the Damned dreadnought work? If he has the warp-sickness, then his already damaged flesh would die in an instant. I really think that although, yes, it is characterful, they would just be doing a lot more than the "average marine" (How is a Legion of the Damned Space Marine "average"? They're hard already!!!) and we would all be inconsequential.

Although the terminator and dreadnought will, of course, be right as rain, I must insist that although I will remain in the RP for now, if I see god-modding my character will die horribly very, very quickly.

I am sorely tempted to leave like Broken, and am holding on to straws here. Just, don't god-mod any more than has happened already. Although I'm not saying the dreadnought will have to be as "weak" as a "normal" marine, he can't be too over-the-top. (Weak marines?????)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As the Warp Sickness takes hold the Legion of the Damned become much much more powerful. One Damned Legionare is worth at least 10 regular Space Marines, possibly more. WarpSpawned's character will be closer to death then any other character but his remaining flesh will be strong and will hold on for now. And there will be no god-modding apart from the occasional movement or action from me to get people into place. But I wont be controlling your character, it will be my character who reins you in.

Im trying to keep my style like Black Apostle Vilhelm's, no god-modding but I will try to keep your characters in line. But the RP has started now so please make your first posts, once everyone has posted I will make the update.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Umm Warpspawned hasn't even posted his character? Action has started?:threaten:

EDIT: Ok, that's fine, I thought he had just asked to be a dread and not posted a character to you, but that's ok now. Oh, and thanks for the praise for Sons of Magnus  just reading the Thousand Sons book at the Battle of Prospero and OMG. (Not spoiling anything, you all knew Prospero was attacked!)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

He PMed it to me yesterday for approval. So I know the details already, plus we are on in different time zones and to wait until he posts here will hold the RP up another day and I wont want anyone else to leave.

His character is a Dreadnought called Victor. That should be enough for all of you for now. Besides this is just the starting post, just for you all to get your bearings with each other and converse a bit.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> But fine its your loss.


Take your head out of the clouds will you? Look, I'm doing all I can from going on a major rant here, and flaming the hell out of you; and I know many others who would also eagerly do the same. Don't try and undermine me.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Im not trying to anger you. Im just saying that I feel this will be a good RP, despite some shaky startings, and that you may miss out. But its your call, there are better RPs available at the moment, no doubt about that.

I for one would recommend Hammer of Olympia if any spots become available. Its a very good RP. Or perhaps Sons of Magnus, wish i'd applied for that one now.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> His character is a Dreadnought called Victor. That should be enough for all of you for now. Besides this is just the starting post, just for you all to get your bearings with each other and converse a bit.


Uh no, thats not enough; by what you've just posted, any of the players can look at the dreadnought and describe him as the hell kitty cat, bugs bunny, or just about anything as long as they make sure to call it Victor. Better yet, in place of whatever weapons the character might have, other players can go onto to say it has stuff that it does or should not.

If your action thread is delayed by a few hours or a day should not matter Lord of the Night, not when there are things you may need to sort out first and all of the characters are not posted up.


And yes, there is at least one matter to sort out here in this RP and thats the apparent favoritism you've bestowed upon some players while all but shitting on others. Dreadnought character and terminator character, my I bet some of the other players who submitted characters before those two would have loved to know the option was there for them.

You started this recruitment with certain options and no others, now all of a sudden because a few members PM you not wishing to go by the options you've laid down your bowing to those wishes, giving them advantages over others, and actually taking away from the fun of things.


I know your feelings in that you prefer everyone being unique in some way, but there is such a thing as taking it to far. Why does every character have to be unique or special physically, or how they are armed? Whats wrong with having a unique personality to set you apart and have you deal with a situation differently?



Take a step back and honestly look; you've lost a player because your playing favorites for no reason, you have another nearly gone, to of the late joiners have some of the most powerful characters, are you just going to keep your eyes closed until another of your RP's stops?


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> His character is a Dreadnought called Victor. That should be enough for all of you for now. Besides this is just the starting post, just for you all to get your bearings with each other and converse a bit.


Following from what *darkreever* said about the Dreadnought; that clearly isn't enough. At the very least they need to know why he was so important that he was entombed in a Dreadnought, and what weaponry he has!

"Dreadnought Victor, can you target that tank from long range? Oh wait, you've got two Close-Combat Weapons and a Heavy Flamer! Why didn't I know that?"

Also, WarpSpawned even provided a picture of what he wishes his Dreadnaught to look like! I know this because he sent me exactly the same PM's. Clearly, as *darkreever* said, you're ruining this Roleplay before it's even started. Get some perspective, take the advice the more experienced members are giving you (such as the bloody Senior Moderator!) and work this out properly.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Uh no, thats not enough; by what you've just posted, any of the players can look at the dreadnought and describe him as the hell kitty cat, bugs bunny, or just about anything as long as they make sure to call it Victor. Better yet, in place of whatever weapons the character might have, other players can go onto to say it has stuff that it does or should not.


Then they will just have to hold off on exact details until WarpSpawned returns, the RP is already three days late and people are starting to leave. If I hold it off any further then it will fail like the other RPs ive tried, I want to get this RP working so that people will actually take interest in some of the other RPs I will post in the future.



darkreever said:


> If your action thread is delayed by a few hours or a day should not matter Lord of the Night, not when there are things you may need to sort out first and all of the characters are not posted up.


There is nothing left to sort out. The characters are all ready and WarpSpawned's character has been approved




darkreever said:


> And yes, there is at least one matter to sort out here in this RP and thats the apparent favoritism you've bestowed upon some players while all but shitting on others. Dreadnought character and terminator character, my I bet some of the other players who submitted characters before those two would have loved to know the option was there for them.
> 
> You started this recruitment with certain options and no others, now all of a sudden because a few members PM you not wishing to go by the options you've laid down your bowing to those wishes, giving them advantages over others, and actually taking away from the fun of things.


I have shown no favouritism to anyone. At no point did I state that a Dreadnought would be turned down, it would need to be approved certainly but I wouldn't shoot it down just because its a Dreadnought or because its a Terminator.

If I absolutely have to ill ban the Terminator armour but I want the Dreadnought to stay. It will provide a very nice addition to the story, and WarpSpawned has written such an excellent bio for it, it'd be a massive let-down to let it go to waste.




darkreever said:


> I know your feelings in that you prefer everyone being unique in some way, but there is such a thing as taking it to far. Why does every character have to be unique or special physically, or how they are armed? Whats wrong with having a unique personality to set you apart and have you deal with a situation differently?


I do know that a unique personality helps and thats what I did with my character. But for this RP there are no reinforcements and no support. The characters must have diverse weaponry so that we can deal with whatever threat is sent. Besides without the special armaments this may as well be about the Ultramarines. And theres nothing worse than orthodox Ultramarines (Uriel Ventris and Pasanius Lysane are not included in that, they rule!)





darkreever said:


> Take a step back and honestly look; you've lost a player because your playing favorites for no reason, you have another nearly gone, to of the late joiners have some of the most powerful characters, are you just going to keep your eyes closed until another of your RP's stops?


Im not playing favourites. And their characters have their own handicaps. Marshall Kyle's character will be slower then the rest and I have bogged him down with all the breaching equipment, so he will need to be careful and allow the rest of the squad to handle the jungle fighting. Once we reach the Alpha Legion fortress he will be in his element, boarding procedures. He will have relied on the others and then we will rely on him.

And WarpSpawned's character will be our heavy support, as we will be facing vehicles and he will be the only one capable of fighting them off. And he will also provide other aspects to the story that I wont divulge yet.



Broken said:


> Following from what *darkreever* said about the Dreadnought; that clearly isn't enough. At the very least they need to know why he was so important that he was entombed in a Dreadnought, and what weaponry he has!
> 
> "Dreadnought Victor, can you target that tank from long range? Oh wait, you've got two Close-Combat Weapons and a Heavy Flamer! Why didn't I know that?"
> 
> Also, WarpSpawned even provided a picture of what he wishes his Dreadnaught to look like! I know this because he sent me exactly the same PM's. Clearly, as *darkreever* said, you're ruining this Roleplay before it's even started. Get some perspective, take the advice the more experienced members are giving you (such as the bloody Senior Moderator!) and work this out properly.


Alright alright then. He has a Power Fist with an attached Flamer, and either a Multi-Melta or an Autocannon on the side. And sadly I did not see that picture because for some reason whenever more then one spoiler tag is present I can only open the first one, and the picture spoiler was the second one.

I am trying to keep this RP going, just a few problems to work out. This is the first RP I have submitted that people have actually shown any interest in, my other three failed before they even began. Im not about to let it die. But the first few posts are not going to require a bit of Dreadnought action, so I dont think weapons are going to matter at the moment.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> This is the first RP I have submitted that people have actually shown any interest in, my other three failed before they even began.


Wonder why...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Broken said:


> Wonder why...


Im trying quite hard here. Dont do that.

All right since Darkreever and Broken say theres too many problems I am going over things and making edits and cuts. For those who want to leave I understand, just please give the RP a chance first. It will still be good, I swear.

Karnox: You'll have to choose. Power Fist or Flamer, you can't have both. Im fine with a Twin-Linked Flamer. The Pistol can stay, and ill allow the Digi-laser since it may come in handy during the RP.

Gorechild: You are ok.

Zondarian: You are ok.

Heartslayer: Lose the Teleporter and the Storm bolter cannot be mounted in a gauntlet, only Grey Knights get that.

Farseer Darvaleth: You are ok.

Heresy Lexicon: You are ok.

High Marshall Kyle: Sorry but due to problems you will have to lose the Terminator Armour. As a consolation ill allow you to keep the Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield.

Deus Mortis: You are ok.

WarpSpawned: You are ok. Despite criticisms I am allowing you to remain as a Dreadnought as the RP will require someone who can take out enemy vehicles, and do heavy lifting and breach the Alpha Legion fortress. Without someone like that the RP will fail.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Look, I'm sorry for the disruption have caused I had no idea that this would happen, I can change characters if people that's what people want.

If anyone has any further complaints/anything at all, I am happy to answer to them as I am merely trying to enjoy an RP and have no wish to ruin it as I said before

-
Here is the character, if anyone has any comments, go ahead

*Name: * Victor Tancred
*Age: * 754.
*Appearance: *http://www.gamehobby.net/images/pho...ce-marines_lotd_dreadnought_plasma-flamer.jpg
*Personality: * Before being interred Tancred was a rather jovial Fire Hawk, always ready with a joke to lighten the situation or make fun of battle-brothers, he was deadly serious in battle though; but after being interred he lost the will to joke, realizing that the universe is a serious place, thus he will rarely jest about anything and only speaks when he needs to, otherwise he is a silent behemoth of death.

He feels great sorrow and angst about what has befallen the former Fire Hawks and holds no hope of them ever being redeemed, believing that only by killing the God-Emperors enemies and eventually dying can the Legion of the Damned find solace.

He has held onto most of his sanity, knowing that to succumb fully would turn him into little more then a warmongering machine, one no longer even able to distinguish friend from foe. Which is why he tends to shun conversation with battle-brothers, he has no wish to be drawn into a discussion about the glory days or this curse that has befallen them, no he would rather the past stay the past, the present remain unmarred.

He can feel his mortal remains slowly dying

*Background:* Long before his internment into the Dreadnaught sarcophagi, Victor was dedicated warrior of the Fire Hawks, friendly with all his battle-brothers often cracking jokes and making light of difficult situations, and would often be first to fight and last to retreat, one day this cost him greatly.

During a great battle against the forces of the treacherous Alpha Legion, Tancred was gravely wounded, how this came about was when his Commanders squad was pinned down. Hearing the plight of their leader Tancred gathered the remnants of his squad and led them to the aid of their beleaguered Commander.

They arrived just in time, laying down a punishing barrage of bolter fire into the enemy forces, with the relief bought by Tancred’s men the Commander regrouped, adding his own squad’s fire to the fight, obliterating the ambush entirely. Retreating they rendezvoused with the rest of the Fire Hawks, and prepared for the final push against Chaos, as they had slowly beaten them back to their stronghold.

The stronghold was like a twisted claw that had torn its way through to the surface, it would be difficult to crack, but crack it they did, and even though it took the lives of good Astartes; they reaped a heavy toll on the foe and gained access to the fortress.

Once inside the Fire Hawks split into smaller groups, each had their own mission to fulfil. Tancred’s was to take three squads and place melta charges in the lower foundations.
The fighting to get there was long and hard but get there they did.
Charges were placed and they commenced their retreat, however Tancred and his squads were waylaid by a large force of cultists, who ordinarily would pose no threat except that they had used the time when the Fire Hawks were placing the charges to set up an ambush with heavy bolters and autocannons waiting for them.

Essentially the unsuspecting Astartes walked into a meat grinder.

Barely any of the squad made it out alive, and fewer would have made it if not for their brethrens sacrifice. The squad carried with them a few limp bodies, taking them for the gene-seed but also using the bodies of their battle-brothers as portable cover no matter how much it pained them to use the noble dead so.

They regrouped with the remainder of the Fire Hawks and watched with a grim satisfaction as their fallen battle-brothers had a grand funeral pyre, taking many Traitors with them

One of the bodies was Tancred whom, after the apothecaries were preparing for the removal of the slain’s progenoid glands, was discovered to be alive, his sus-an membrane having put him into a coma to delay his death.
His wounds were grievous and it was obvious he would not survive even with extensive surgery; the Chapter was loath to lose a valuable warrior at this time and so he was interred inside a Dreadnaught

Tancred slumbered for many years, only awakening to fight when called upon to do so, before returning to slumber, when awake his personality was different, he no longer cracked jokes and only spoke when needed, he was however far more devoted in battle and prayer then he used to be.

One day he awoke to find his Chapter changed, something terrible had happened while he was slumbering; the Fire Hawks were no more, in the place of the noble Chapter was the Legion of the Damned. He soon discovered that while he had been deep in slumber a battle-brother had taken the liberty to repaint his sarcophagi and Dreadnaught body; it was now black with flames painted along the body and weapons, also new adornments of skulls and bones hung off his frame. At first he had been outraged at this but as he understood what had befallen the Fire Hawks he understood, even though he was appalled at the ‘curse’.

He took to the new Legion’s ways with a great dedication; although inside he was both horrified and saddened that the once-proud Fire Hawks had slowly declined into insane, partially dead beings.

Nevertheless he was determined to fight alongside the Legion until he was slain once more in glorious combat. For now he waits, fighting whenever called upon, watching the slow decline of the Legion with sadness, mourning the passing of each and every proud warrior.

*Weapons:* Dreadnaught close-combat weapon with heavy flamer and Twin-Linked Lascannon
*Equipment:* Extra Armour


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Nothing like a broken spoiler link to make me like the character!!!

Basically this is the least convincing RP I have ever been in. Lord of the Night there is no reason to tell me my character is OK because I already know, he is ridiculously underpowered in am attempt to show that powergaming is npt need to have fun in an RP. The only reason I am sticking with this is to try to show that to the people in this RP that don't see that. I will try to stick with the RP but I fear I will eventually have to bow out due to godmodding, if it occurs I will be sad though


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Zondarian said:


> Nothing like a broken spoiler link to make me like the character!!!


The links broken? Damn.

works for me though...

weird
No need for sarcasm though


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

It sint working for me. My question is why do you feel the need for the spoiler link. Just post the character so we can all see it, like everyone else has done


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Ah, of course, I shall do that instead, I just thought it'd be a bit neater if it was spoilered


there we go


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Here, I managed to save the image from the link WarpSpawned posted, and so uploaded it to the website. Thought everyone here might appreciate being able to see it. On a plus note, I like how he looks! :victory:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, ok, that's all fine now. Warpspawned, I think you can keep your dreadnought in my opinion, I do realise it adds character, and I can live with being slightly weaker:grin:

EDIT: I wouldn't have a problem with the terminator armour either, except, no offense intended, the terminator player did just post his terminator armour, seemingly without thought. Also, he is realitvely new to Heresy, and although I'm not saying he won't become a well-established flourished member of Heresy, he did seem to think he could get in before posting his character, which was also overpowered, not just with Terminator armour, and needed modification. I'm just trying to say, people will not judge you as a good RPer if you kill everyone, in fact, they will not be happy in the slightest. Just some advice here, not meaning any particular offence, neither am I trying to suggest I have more experience therefore I can boss you around; far from it, I was very susceptible to powergaming and used to godmod all the time.


----------



## high marshall kyle (Jun 26, 2009)

if i am going to lose me terminator armour i want pistol back and a fair few granades back as i can carry them


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

high marshall kyle said:


> if i am going to lose me terminator armour i want pistol back and a fair few granades back as i can carry them


Thats fine.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm in a good few RPs now so I think I might sit this one out. It does sound good but I dont really have much time on the computer and so I'm afraid I might only just slow it down. But good luck with the RP, hope it turns out good.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been able to post, been a little busy with RL issues, should be able to get one up later tonight though


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

Name-Jitrenistar Rendato
Age-163
Appearance-He wears jet black power armour adorned with bones at every joint.His Helmet is in the shape of a skull. His skin is as pale, he has several scars on his face and his eyes is surrounded in black.
Personality-He is very secretive and doesn't like discussing things with other people apart from those he deems trustworthy. He doesn't care if he dies and loves all the fighting the Legion of The Dammed get into.
History-As with most other dammed legionaries he too came from the Fire Hawks.When he was in battle he tried almost all the time to get in close with the enemy. He thought he was unstoppable until a lucky swing of a choppa from an Ork tore one of his arms off.
Weapons-He has a Power Sword with an ornate hilt and crackling full of energy and an ornate boltgun covered in skulls and bones.
Equipment-He has melta bombs,frag grenades and a medical kit.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

This RP is full. Make sure you read the whole topic before posting next time.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey, uh, whats up with this RP?


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

im sorry guys but its looking like im gonna have to drop this rp. the new third shift job is kickin me alot harder than i thought it would. sorry again and good luck with rest of the rp.


----------

